
Macroframeworks vs. Microframeworks - sdegutis
https://sdegutis.com/blog/2018-08-28-macroframeworks-vs-microframeworks
======
rhabarba
The actual problem behind all that is that many people think "web development"
equals "using a framework".

~~~
sdegutis
It comes down to using a framework or using libraries, but ultimately they
both have the same goal: do a lot of the work for you so you can focus on code
specific to your business domain.

